# Cheap Zed Audio Leviathan 1 and 2. gen



## Dammed (Dec 30, 2009)

ZED LEVIATHAN FIRST GENERATION AMPLIFIER CLASS D FULL RANGE NIB | eBay

ZED LEVIATHAN II AMPLIFIER 6 CHANNEL NEW IN BOX | eBay


----------



## eRr (May 20, 2007)

Saw this about a month ago, sent the seller a message asking if the Gen 1 had the pop fix, but they never replied back to me. Good prices though.


----------

